# Lionel 6560 crane



## klinger (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a 6560 crane that someone....not me...really...drew on with a black marker. Looks like they wanted to add black stripes to the top and color in the door hingers and what not. I would like to remove the marker without damaging the red crane. I tried dish soap but that didn't do the trick. Magic eraser was somewhat effect but not great. Any ideas...??? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Alcohol is good at removing marker, but sometimes it removes paint as well. Is that the red plastic one that is molded red? If so, I'd try the alcohol, but keep it away from any lettering until you make sure it won't attack that. The heat-stamped lettering stands up to alcohol, but a lot of other detail painting will be damaged by it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just make sure it is 99% alcohol...Isopropanol.
70% might take the paint off for sure.
Ethanol might work better, but as John said watch out, test a small spot on the underside.

If it is a permanent black marker it will be hard to get it off.


----------



## klinger (Jan 2, 2011)

It's the red plastic body. Tried the alcohol but it didn't work. I'm guessing it's permanent marker  The magic eraser was starting to fade the red plastic a bit so I don't want to continue doing that. I guess I'll keep experimenting. Worse comes to worse, I'm sure I can pick up a body and switch them out. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is a trick that might work. I have used it on white boards and it removes 100% of the indelible marker. On a white board, I use the standard erasable white board markers. I take one of the markers and rub it over the indelible marker mark. Then I quickly erase it with one of the erasers. There is nothing magic about the erasers, it works because the solvent in the erasable markers dissolves the indelible mark. Stay away from the paint.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Servoguy--are you suggesting using a red white board marker to try loosening/dissolving the black permanent marker? Might be worth a try. I too have found that the best way to get old marker off white boards is by scribbling over it with fresh marker.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You know, you can paint the body of that crane as well,


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I have used a regular dry erase marker to remove permanent marker from a white board. Not just the residue from the dry erase marker, but permanent marker. What do you have to lose?

It should work.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The dry erase marker should work, and it should be quick and easy.


----------



## klinger (Jan 2, 2011)

Hmmmm....I'll give it a try. I could always repaint but that seems like a bigger project than I was looking for


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I agree about the repaint. That would not be easy.


----------



## klinger (Jan 2, 2011)

Guess who can't find a dry erase marker in his house??? Will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I think I have about 6 or 8 of these cranes.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Why is the repaint such a big deal? While you're at it, you could customize the road name, etc.  It's all red, shake the can and have at it!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The road name is on the chassis, not the crane cab. The crane cab has Bucyrus Erie Class 250 Railroad Crane and Lionel Lines on it. Not easy to reproduce or mask over.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There's no reason you have to put all that lettering back on. 

Think about it, if it's not possible to remove the permanent marker, might as well play with it. 

If you want it exactly original, and the marker isn't removable, your stuck with replacing the cab anyway.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Did you try GooGone? I'd give that a shot. You may need to rub a bit.

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Permanent marker requires actone or nail polish remover. Not that great with plastic though. One trick is to use a marker on the markings and very quickly while it is wet wipe it. Acetone has penetrating power so a shadow may exist after removal. Such it is for attempting removal.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

But don't use a permanent marker, use a dry erasable marker and the permanent marker will come right off. Done it more than once on a white board.


----------



## klinger (Jan 2, 2011)

Going to try the dry erase. If that doesn't work, I may do a custom paint job. What the heck? I already have a crane on my layout and this was in a box of rolling stock I bought cheap at a sale.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry for the repeat here, but give the GooGone a shot. I use it to remove permanent (Sharpie) marker all the time.

TJ


----------



## klinger (Jan 2, 2011)

For those of you scoring at home, here's where I'm at. Dry erase marker didn't work. Citrus desolvent, resin cleaner, and WD40 also do not work. I'm out of googone so I will have to wait to try that. On the bright side, none of these made it worse Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Truthfully, I think you're stuck with the marks. I've marked plastic with permanent markers before, and I never was able to get it all out. You can make it lighter, but a shadow remains.

Time to consider that paint job again.


----------

